# The 2009 Healthy Living Challenge!!



## rachelle1975

*Welcome to the 2009 Healthy Living Challenge!!​
Week Commencing Monday 5th January 2009​*
*Rules*

1. You must be smiley and chirpy
2. We will not judge you or make oinking noises if you do not lose weight
3. Chocolate and alcohol do have healing powers - just use the power for good (and in moderation!)

*It doesn't matter if you are following a diet club, a magazine diet or just making little changes to your normal lifestyle - all are welcome on this lovely little thread!!*

*Just post your name and if you want, post your starting weight/BMI/Goal weight. Each week after just tell us how you did (or avoid posting if you are anything like me and had a bad week!!!)*

*Good luck ladies..... may the games commence! *

*Miel - 176lb - 5lb lost
Maz - 11st 1.4lb - 6.8lb lost so far
Mazmos - 14.1/2 - 6lb lost so far
Rachelle - 36.9 BMI - 5lb lost so far
Helen26 - awaits - 3lb lost so far
Natthecat - 44.8 BMI - 20lb lost so far
Autumnsky - 215lb -  20lb lost so far!
Littlestar - 49lb target - 2lb lost
Mer01 - 11st - 5lb lost so far
MissAma - awaits - 13lb lost
Erised - 4lb lost so far
Misswinniepoo - 14.3lb*


----------



## FJL

Yay i'm in! 

Starting weight 67kgs (was 72kgs, but I have dropped 5kgs so far but not had a loss for a while because i've been slack!)

Goal weight - 60kgs

I will definitely avoid posting if I have a bad week :rofl:

Oh, and i'm doing the CSIRO healthy living plan (I hate the word diet!) and plan to do some form of exercise everyday.


----------



## miel

Give me 2 more days i can pig myself up before i start my healthy chalenge January 2 second :)!

i will be here posting weekly hopefully :)


----------



## NeyNey

Oh I'm so in. I've lost 5 kilos the past month already.
Still a long way to go :)

Oh and I'm following the Bodytrim program.


----------



## FJL

Well done on your loss so far NeyNey! 

Whats bodytrim?


----------



## maz

I'm in but need to finish my crimbo chocolates, mince pies, and sweets. Plus I have a freezer full of nibbly party food which must be consumed - there's too many starving children in the world for me to waste food. Then I shall weigh myself and work out my goal weight ready for Monday. Are we going to do our 'weigh-in' every monday, or does it not matter what day we do it on?

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

maz said:


> I'm in but need to finish my crimbo chocolates, mince pies, and sweets. Plus I have a freezer full of nibbly party food which must be consumed - there's too many starving children in the world for me to waste food


Oh maz i love you!:rofl:

Ney Ney and FJL.... man you guys have a seirous headstart - is that cheating??? he he - i may have to remove a limb to catch you up!:rofl:

Weigh-in will be once a week on whatever day you choose it to be - that way if people are going to clubs/classes then they can report back after.

My aim is to eat healthily and exercise every day after finishing my new job! hurrah!


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on setting this thread up Rachelle :happydance: I will be motivated now!!
Will post my start weight on 7th Jan after my first WW class of the New Year - won't be good after all the :wine: tonight!!!!

HAPPY NEW YEAR in advance as I won't get chance to say it later xxx

May the New Year bring us all what we really, REALLY want :hug:

Maz x x


----------



## ald

Please count me in, will be starting on 02 Jan, just going to start eating better and go to the gym after my holiday in January. I have lost about 7 lbs already and need to lose another 4 stone to be looked at for fertility treatment, so have the reason just need to wire my jaw shut now lol!


----------



## mer01

ooooohhh can i play too please, i agree i must get rid of the xmas choccies first :blush:

:hug:


----------



## Helen_26

You can vount me in guys. I agree though, have to get rid of xmas goodies first. I will weigh and post on monday. I've lost 2 1/2 stone this year, but had lost my will power. This is just the motivation I need to get started again.


----------



## FJL

Helen - well done on your amazing loss so far, that is fantastic!!!


----------



## miel

i ate oatmeal this morning instead of my favorite muffin :)....i am doing small step...but i really think if i eat healthy breakfast i will be available to ovoid major craving during the day..


----------



## NeyNey

FJL said:


> Whats bodytrim?

It's basically a low carb and high protein diet. But there's no strenuous exercise involved which sold it for me :rofl:
I actually lost 6.8 kgs in a month, but I had a bit of a bender over the xmas, new year break lol...So I put a little back on.

If you search for it you'd probably find the website - don't want to post links here though. 

Congrats on your loss too!


----------



## rachelle1975

I think i'll def start monday - my mai tai hangover meant i needed carbs... and more carbs :rofl:

Don't worry though, not piking out - baby vs chocolate.... oooh now that is a tough decision! :rofl:


----------



## natthecat

i'm a monday starter!

too many party foods still to get through.

i will weigh on monday morn and will update every monday with success


----------



## Mazmos

I will be cutting down from Monday, but will post my WW weight on Wed xx


----------



## AutumnSky

I'm up for it! I started Cambridge Diet on Monday. 

*Start weight - 215lbs *
*Goal weight - 140lbs* :happydance:

Long way to go, but its definitely do-able!!

I've already lost 2.5 stones in 2008 (although I have managed to put 1 stone back on :dohh:). 

Am starting to realise that IVF/IUI may well be our only option for conceiving, so need a BMI under 30 to be able to have it done on the NHS! Have got my follow-up appt with gynae consultant on 12th Jan after Lap and Dye last month. I'm hoping things will start moving forward now....


----------



## rachelle1975

Good for you Autumn! and hardcore on the Cambridge! :wohoo:

I just weighed in at 205... man if i was only 6 foot it would be better. Since my BMI has to be under 30 for the IVF - reckon if i cut my leg off it would still count :rofl:

I gotta be 163 for my IVF... I CAN DO IT!!!!


----------



## HAYS

Im in, I want to loose abit of weight,tone up and do some bloody exercise apart from walking up and down the stairs :rofl:

Not sure on my weight, hate the scales!!!!!

Good luck chickaroos!


----------



## Mazmos

I love this thread already!!!!! We can do it Girls xxx


----------



## natthecat

i forgot to tell you all, 

i pick up a prescription on monday for a drug called Reductil. It's a prescribed weightloss drug! it can be brought on the net but is like £130 for 28 days worth and i'm getting the same for just £7.10!

dr said to try it for 3 months to help with an initial weightloss boost!

to be honest, if it helps me towards a BFP then i'll try it! she just said if I get my BFP before then, i obviously have to come off it!

it's got some great write-ups so heres hopin!

wasn't gonna tell anyone but then didn't want anyone to get down if i'm shifting weight faster....! IYKWIM??

fingers crossed! i'll put my numbers up monday. maybe we should all get a ticker too?


----------



## miel

natthecat said:


> i forgot to tell you all,
> 
> i pick up a prescription on monday for a drug called Reductil. It's a prescribed weightloss drug! it can be brought on the net but is like £130 for 28 days worth and i'm getting the same for just £7.10!
> 
> dr said to try it for 3 months to help with an initial weightloss boost!
> 
> to be honest, if it helps me towards a BFP then i'll try it! she just said if I get my BFP before then, i obviously have to come off it!
> 
> it's got some great write-ups so heres hopin!
> 
> wasn't gonna tell anyone but then didn't want anyone to get down if i'm shifting weight faster....! IYKWIM??
> 
> fingers crossed! i'll put my numbers up monday. maybe we should all get a ticker too?

be careful some drugs or pills are not meant to be taken while you are trying to concieve ...in case you will pregnant ...you should as k your doc about it...

good luck!

Today i made a marble cake and i replace the butter with non fat yogurt it's delicious !!!you should ladies!


----------



## FJL

Miel - I think the worst thing in cakes is the sugar & flour though. All of those carbs! Even low fat/non fat cakes are still stacked with calories from the sugar and flour. Unless of course there was limited flour, the flour was wholemeal and no sugar or at least artificial sweetners were used LOL Sorry if that wrecked your cake high!

Well...i've been exercising everyday this last week and i'm so sore!!! My calf muscles feel like they're going to fall out of my legs!


----------



## maz

Right - here goes!!!

I weighed myself this morning for the first time in a long time. Oh dear - I've never been this heavy before. I guess it's because I used to run 40 miles a week, used to do ju-jitsu three times a week, or used to go to aerobic-type classes regularly, and now I don't do anything except walk the dog. So I guess I need to do something now so that when I put on baby weight it's not as difficult to shift it...

*Start weight = 11 st 1.4 lb / 155.4 lb / 70.5 kg
Target weight = 10 st / 140 lb / 63.6 kg*

So I'm going to start a food diary to really scare myself into eating healthily, and I'm going to look up exercise classes in my local area - no point in joining a gym cos I'll not get my money's worth - been there done that...

So here's to a slimmer, trimmer, leaner, healthier, pregnant 2009 ...


----------



## littlestar

I will be weighing in Saturday - rejoining my slimming world group after the first Christmas off it for 4 years. (feel guilty already)

If you don't mind can i just state the total i want to loose at the moment and work on that. 
I want to loose 3 1/2 stones = 49 lbs or get my BFP.

I will post my gains - i think i need the push to do something about my weight!


----------



## megan16

lam in i will start on monday 5 jan.if you dont mind can i also just state the amount of weight i want to loose as i need to loose a massive amount of weight in the hope of getting a bfn .will start with 4 stone .lisa xx


----------



## miel

FJL said:


> Miel - I think the worst thing in cakes is the sugar & flour though. All of those carbs! Even low fat/non fat cakes are still stacked with calories from the sugar and flour. Unless of course there was limited flour, the flour was wholemeal and no sugar or at least artificial sweetners were used LOL Sorry if that wrecked your cake high!
> 
> Well...i've been exercising everyday this last week and i'm so sore!!! My calf muscles feel like they're going to fall out of my legs!

:blush:ok i did use whole wheat flour but there was some sugar in it ...a little :rofl::blush: i guess i could use splenda next time :)

i need to lose 15 pounds !


----------



## FJL

Hey Miel, for your own recipes and to find out how many calories are in them, you can go to www.calorieking.com.au, join up, then create your own meals/recipes, put everything that is in them and break it up into how many serves are in it, then it will tell you how many cals are in each serve!

You could def try splenda, nothing beats pure sugar though hey?! :D

I'm definitely more motivated having all you girls here, we can all support each other and do it!


----------



## miel

you have to be in Australia to join :( ...the website look so interessting so! and free:)


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys!!

Megan - yep not a drama at all hun! I'm currently in the 'whatever' phase and at present don't care that i'm a lardy-assed lady as i know i will be thinner!! he he he - check me being uber positive!

Natthecat - hun don't take the reductil unless it's prescribed - my aunt was on it and she was 8 stone overweight - they gave it to her instead of gastric surgery. She had to be monitored repeatedly due to the side effects and had to come off it. She then gave it to DH's mother to 'give it a whirl' and she was having palpitations and problems with her kidneys. Exercise and healthy wins the day hun and won't damage you for your future child bearing years (of which there will be many!!) :hugs:

Right well me - i'm limbering up on the starting blocks ready for Monday's go! go! go! :wohoo:

By limbering up i mean i went to the gym and burnt some blubber. Then having missed lunch i got very hungry and ate half a tub of Ben and Jerry's. Man i rock! Promise i will be a strong female influence by Monday.... either that or i'll be under the influence :rofl:


----------



## akcher

Hi girls I wanna join!

I'm 205lbs right now :dohh: The holidays was tough. Lots and lots of sweets around. I want to take my weight loss in 10lb increments so I don't feel like it's impossible.


----------



## FJL

I think they have a UK one Miel? Have a look on the site again, or go to the american one www.calorieking.com and i'm sure down the bottom of the page it gives a link for different countries.


----------



## maz

Does anybody know the recommended daily calorie intake for weight loss for men and women? DH is also on a weight loss mission but I am unsure on the amount of calories to consume...

xx


----------



## FJL

Maz - it depends on the current weight, but as a general rule of thumb, women should have a net calorie intake of 1200-1400 calories. This means that you could eat say 1600 but you'd have to burn off a few hundred.

For men, I think the net is around 1800-2000.

It all depends on the individual though. I cannot lose weight unless my net calories are 1200-1400. Women are supposed to maintain on 2000cals a day, but if I ate that I would be the size of the house. My metabolism is shit house! I had an eating disorder for 4 years (bulimia) so I think that was what did it to me...that and the fact that i'm not genetically blessed.

Its also important to remember that you need to leave room to increase exercise and drop calories.

If for eg, you jumped straight into eating 1200cals a day and exercised for an hour everyday, you'd have a big weight loss for the first 3 or so weeks, then you would plateau. Now, with a plateau, you need to up your exercise or decrease your calories, but on the above program you wouldn't be able to drop your calories (everyone should eat a minimum of 1200 cals a day) and increasing your exercising above an hour a day would be hard to maintain.

So, it would be a good idea to do something as follows:

Week 1 - 1600 calories, 30mins exercise 4 x a week
Week 2 - 1600 calories, 30mins exercise 5 x a week
Week 3 - 1500 calories, 45 mins exercise 4-5 x a week
Week 4 - Repeat week 3
Week 5 - 1400 calories, 1 hour exercise 5-6 x a week

And so on. This is the best way to avoid a plateau. So many people make the mistake (and I have done this in the past!) of going hell for leather straight away then they hit week 3-4 and haven't lost a thing...get disheartened and go back to old ways.

So a gradual change is the best thing so that your body doesn't get used to the same old thing happening.

Changing your exercise intensity from week to week will help to.

Eg - start out with walking, increase this to faster walking with spurts of running, then you could add other things into the routine such as gym equipment, take gym or martial arts classes, swimming etc. Adding something new in each week, even if you only do something different 1-2 x a week will help.

Sorry for the big ramble!


----------



## maz

Thanks hun

I am pretty rubbish at all of this. I never really needed to worry about what i ate as I used to run 40+ miles a week, and do ju-jitsu - so calorie intake wasn't a concern. Now I lead a slightly more 'sedentary' lifestyle it's starting to catch up. I walk the dog for half and hour every night, but am thinking of doing some body combat / aerobics classes once or twice a week as well.

I am trying to do more home cooking - instead of buying tins of soup I'm trying to make it from scratch, instead of using jars of pasta sauce I'm going to try and make my own. I know this is a healthier alternative, but I have no idea how to calculate the calorie content of home made things. I saw your link for calorieking, but it doesn't seem to apply to the UK so I'll need to see if we have a similar site. Either that or buy a couple of recipe books that also give calorie content for cooked meals.

xx


----------



## mer01

right ladies i'm off to weight watchers on Tuesday a little bit scared, i would like to lose about 2 stone. I am currently 11st :blush: im only 5ft 5 :blush:

ah well onwards and upwards

good luck ladies

:hug:

xxx


----------



## FJL

Mer - good luck for your weigh in!

Maz - I hear you on the jars & tins V natural. I used to be a jars and tins gal, but natural usually tastes better and as you say is so much better for you.

With pasta sauces, I used a tin of 100% crushed tomatoes...these have no preservatives, colours of flavourings etc...the only thing is the salt, so if you get a salt reduced or no added salt one then you have your base. From there, just add fresh garlic cloves and fresh or dry herbs and voila, you have your sauce ;) And hardly any calories in all of that...nothing worth worrying about anyway.

And fresh soup tastes heaps better, I don't like the tin stuff. If you get a stock base with no added salt, add heaps of veg, small amount of lentils, lean meat and a lower cal noodles such as rice noodles, the cals will also be fine. My soups which have lean meat, veg (but smaller amounts of carby veg such as potatoes) small amount of lentils and salt reduced stock work out ot be around 200-250cals for a large bowl. Even yummier with some (depending on the type of soup) weight watchers sour cream and/or low fat cheese :D


----------



## miel

FJL said:


> I think they have a UK one Miel? Have a look on the site again, or go to the american one www.calorieking.com and i'm sure down the bottom of the page it gives a link for different countries.

for the americain version you have to paid :(...$10 a month about ...to much for me right now to spend...

thank you so..:hugs:


----------



## maz

miel said:


> FJL said:
> 
> 
> I think they have a UK one Miel? Have a look on the site again, or go to the american one www.calorieking.com and i'm sure down the bottom of the page it gives a link for different countries.
> 
> for the americain version you have to paid :(...$10 a month about ...to much for me right now to spend...
> 
> thank you so..:hugs:Click to expand...

Try www.my-calorie-counter.com. I stumbled across it last night when trying to find out the calorie content of my chinese - naughty maz :blush:. Unfortunately I didn't find what I was looking for, but I did find this site. I registered - cos it's free - and have started filling in my food and activity journal... 

xx


----------



## FJL

Thats great that you found one Maz...sometimes you don't think you've eaten that much but the cals work out to be massive! So its a great tool to have.

I have a ticker ready to put up, but my siggie is too full to add anything else...it won't let me :hissy: so I might just post the ticker when I weigh in.


----------



## Redfraggle

maz said:


> Thanks hun
> 
> I am pretty rubbish at all of this. I never really needed to worry about what i ate as I used to run 40+ miles a week, and do ju-jitsu - so calorie intake wasn't a concern. Now I lead a slightly more 'sedentary' lifestyle it's starting to catch up. I walk the dog for half and hour every night, but am thinking of doing some body combat / aerobics classes once or twice a week as well.
> 
> I am trying to do more home cooking - instead of buying tins of soup I'm trying to make it from scratch, instead of using jars of pasta sauce I'm going to try and make my own. I know this is a healthier alternative, but I have no idea how to calculate the calorie content of home made things. I saw your link for calorieking, but it doesn't seem to apply to the UK so I'll need to see if we have a similar site. Either that or buy a couple of recipe books that also give calorie content for cooked meals.
> 
> xx

Maz, I started doing a lot of home cooking last year and I found the Somerfield free magazines and website were fantastic for giving you the calorie and fat content of all their recipes. Plus most of them are for two people and not the four/six that most cookery books seem to use! Best of luck.x


----------



## maz

I don't think we have a Somerfield here in NI, but I'll check out the internet. It is really annoying the way most cookery books don't cater for two people. Maybe we should all club together, write out our favourite recipes, and make a cookery book suitable for two people. And then the royalties we get can be used to pay for fertility treatments ...

xx


----------



## CareBear

maz said:


> I don't think we have a Somerfield here in NI, but I'll check out the internet. It is really annoying the way most cookery books don't cater for two people. Maybe we should all club together, write out our favourite recipes, and make a cookery book suitable for two people. And then the royalties we get can be used to pay for fertility treatments ...
> 
> xx

I love this idea!!! So many cookery books are for 4 people/portions and it takes me ages to cut everything in half!! I got the cooking guide on Nintendo DS for christmas and you can adjust this for the amount of people you want and it calculates the ingredient amounts for you!


----------



## natthecat

Hi Rosh!

It is prescribed, wouldn't take it if not! (wouldn't risk it!)

My doc is well aware of my ttc as she has been going through loads of the appts with me! It's not a long term thing anyway! I trust her implicitly. I was due to pic up prescrition tomorrow, but it was ready yesterday so started it then!

It's basically an appetite supression which also stops you craving sweet things( which is my weakness! lol!)

So far, i dont appear to get my normal munchies, but will truly know next week.

Side effect main ones are decreased appetite, increased thirst (which is great as I know i dont drink enough water now!) constipation (although, i am now kinda counter balancing that as metformin sends you the other way so we'll see.)

So I am on this for 12 weeks (unless there are significant problems.)

I will be having weekly appts with DR to check progress, monitro blood pressure etc etc.

All this and my OH has paid for a personal trainer for me too! so with 4 visits a week to the gym (I was doing this up until the week before xmas) I keep saying i'll be boobs and hair come easter, but with keep all my fat clothes cos i'll be needing them very very soon and will save me some money on maternity wear! lmao!

right, now down to the numbers


BMI is 44.8 :(

i realistically need to lose about 5 stone...

good luck to all! xx


----------



## miel

maz said:


> miel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FJL said:
> 
> 
> I think they have a UK one Miel? Have a look on the site again, or go to the american one www.calorieking.com and i'm sure down the bottom of the page it gives a link for different countries.
> 
> for the americain version you have to paid :(...$10 a month about ...to much for me right now to spend...
> 
> thank you so..:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Try www.my-calorie-counter.com. I stumbled across it last night when trying to find out the calorie content of my chinese - naughty maz :blush:. Unfortunately I didn't find what I was looking for, but I did find this site. I registered - cos it's free - and have started filling in my food and activity journal...
> 
> xxClick to expand...

thank Maz...i am going to try monday:)


----------



## FJL

Sooooooooooooooo....its Monday...are we all ready?!

I ate some chocolate and biscuits last night because I was so pissed off! I've worked my butt off this last week, exercise and diet and haven't lost a thing :cry: its not muscle gain because its only been a week...low sodium diet so can't be fluid retention...I think its the pill...I always gain weight on the stupid fucking pill! I'll be off it in a few days but then have to take estrogen which is even worse!


----------



## miel

so here what i will trying to not eat this week ..

no wine 
no cookies or pastiserie and no bread.

i am starting slowly but surely !


----------



## AutumnSky

I've been on my diet for a week now - weigh-in tonight!! Will let you all know I got on later!!

Good luck to everyone else today - whether you're starting, or weighing-in etc :)

:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Happy Monday :wohoo:

I started a-fresh today - made my lunch last night so i'm uber organised!

Had porridge with chopped banana for brekkie and for lunch i had kiwi fruit and spinach pasta - unfortunately something disagreed with me (think it was kiwi) as i started itching and my belly felt shocking! The burning sensation is slowly moving down my body now... so i have pasta left and my apple and satsuma!

Went to gym yesterday - i'm cooking on gas! Was gonna go tonight but kinda worried as my bottom is making some very dodgy noises! :rofl:

Dh is away so it's a toss up between spicy tomato and lentil soup or grilled chicken and roasted veg! Hmmm decisions decisions!!!


----------



## maz

Grilled chicken and roasted veg - I'll be round at about 6-ish!!!!

xx


----------



## MissAma

Ohhhh how haven't I seen this till now?!?! I have to go back and read the thread but I just wanted to NOT say what the starting BMI is (fantastically huge) but that I've started the healthy living challenge in Sept and since then I've stopped smoking and dropped 9 pounds (well dropped 18 but sadly got 9 back over Xmas and such.) 

These are my strategies: Low Cal and Low Carb diet (keep track that they are not over 1600-2000/day -alternating for peaks), eat fruits like crazy (in particular oranges), drink plenty of liquid (something I struggle with the most) do 10 mins of Yoga every day and exercise a storm (30 mins of Wii Fit per day and 90 mins of gym strength and muscle exercises a week). I only take maca and that only for another week or such.

The mister is on a health program I've imposed as well, mainly because it's more fun if I drag him as well LOL 

The only progress I can report so far is that I am far more flexible and have far greater posture thanks to the Wii. 

I'll read the entire thread tomorrow but bloody brilliant idea! Can't wait to hear what everyone is doing.


----------



## Helen_26

Well I have just weighed and I'm ready to go. I have lost 2 1/2 stone so far and I need to loose another 3 stone. This should take my BMI to the acceptable range for IVF on the NHS. I want to loose more, but this is going to be my target weight.
Good luck everyone.


----------



## megan16

i started the diet today and so far its going really well .i have just made veg soup to take to work to have for dinner all week .i had porridge for breakfast with dates ,apple,banana.and then had a salad for dinner .going to have some veg and fish for tea .but am going to have to do some form of exercise .i think i will work to work tomorrow.lisa xxx


----------



## MissAma

Natthecat - I took Reductil for a month.... stopped it as it did not much for me. I presume it's all a matter of how you are built, it does cut hunger -that's not my issue though- but it also makes you touchy and nauseated all the time.

AutumSky - I was wondering if you knew how much the CD would amount to a month... I am thinking of doing it.


----------



## AutumnSky

MissAma said:


> Natthecat - I took Reductil for a month.... stopped it as it did not much for me. I presume it's all a matter of how you are built, it does cut hunger -that's not my issue though- but it also makes you touchy and nauseated all the time.
> 
> AutumSky - I was wondering if you knew how much the CD would amount to a month... I am thinking of doing it.

It really depends on your counsellor as they decide how much to charge per week. If you are under 5'7, you will be on 3 packs a day, but if you are taller, you have to have 4 packs a day which obviously makes it more expensive.

My counsellor charges £40 per week. Although it seems quite expensive, you have to remember that you obviously won't be having any other food at all, and I know I would normally spend more then £40 a week in Morrissons!

However, the prices do range from about £35-£40 a week - it really just depends on your counsellor. Check out the website - they will have the phone numbers of all the counsellors near to where you live, and then you can give them a call and enquire :)

Speaking if Cambridge Diet, I just got back from my 1st week weigh-in, and I have lost - 

*8LBS!*​Woo hoo!!​ 
Well done to everyone else starting today - grilled chicken and roasted veg sounds bloody lush right about now Rachelle!!​


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on the losses so far - I will post my start weight on Wednesday xxx

Maz xx


----------



## Farie

Ok... so I'm a bit of a late starter :rofl:

I'm 5'6 and want to lose about 10lbs, I have a Xtrainer at home, and the Wii fit :dohh: why am I not thin????

Today I was good (ish ... kinda) I meant to eat well ... for lunch I bought a *plum*, nectarine and *water *(ohh and a smoothie)
The nectarine and smoothie are still in my work fridge for tomorrow ... this was deliberate ... however ................
I also had a *macaroon*, *kellogs special K Bliss bar* (they are my current weakness ... I have been known to eat 6 in a day :blush:) and a *fudge bar* :blush:
They had *macaroni cheese* for supper :dohh: followed by *2 Gu Banoffee desserts* ..............

I am SO bad at this diet/weight loss/healthy eating thing ... to remind my self how BAD I am todays eats are in *BOLD*

Tomorrow I will only eat my muesli for B'fast ... nectarine and smoothie for lunch and a nice healthy couscous supper ... I will manage that! Ohh and a walk at lunch too.


----------



## rachelle1975

*The Starting Line Up!*​
*FJL - starts at 67kgs
Miel - 176lb
NeyNey - awaits
Maz - 11st 1.4lb
Mazmos - awaits
Rachelle - 36.9 BMI
ALD - awaits
Helen26 - awaits
Natthecat - 44.8 BMI
Autumnsky - 215lb
Hays - awaits
Littlestar - awaits
Megan16 - awaits
Akcher - 205lb
Merol - 11st
Redfraggle - awaits
Carebear - awaits
MissAma - awaits
Farie - awaits*

*I've listed the start weights/BMIs etc for those who were happy to share them and 'awaits' for everyone else - end of each week i will list how well we have all done! Go us! *


----------



## rachelle1975

Think yesterdays pasta and spinach may have been dodgy - i had that and a kiwi at lunch and within 10 minutes had a sicky burning sensation, flushed face and felt generally shite. It took 3 hours for it to wear off and by then i thought it might be the kiwi so i finished the pasta off when i got home and felt sick again! Lesson learnt!

Fell asleep on the sofa at 7 then woke up and went to bed at 8.30.... i was sooooooooo good on my diet yesterday, i slept through it! :rofl:

DH is back tonight from his course as he wants to play footie so we will get some snuggles later - i'm gonna go to the gym and i have bagel for lunch and fruit and that yummy grilled chicken and veggies will be dinner tonight! :hugs:


----------



## FJL

Can you update mine Rach? 60 is my goal weight, unfortunately not my start! 67 is my start. Don't expect a loss from me girls, the pill and ongoing estrogen isn't allowing me to lose anything...i'm SO pissed off.

Today I ate well, I did have some choc but it was the good 70% coca type, I also went for a 30min bushwalk and did 20 mins on the xtrainer...I can bet you it won't make a difference :hissy:

Ah well, at least I know i'm being healthy and that my baby will have a nice healthy uterus to live in...if it decides to stick that is!


----------



## littlestar

i'm back on Slimming world enjoying their great new plan, i'm eating like a horse

Yesterday - 10 syns used (cheese on spud)
Breakfast:- 28g Ready brek, 1 ryvita, 200ml Whole Goats milk, apple, banana
Lunch:- Pasta with garlic, passata and mixed herb sauce
Dinner:- Jacket Potato, giant side salad, small amount of cheese and loads of baked beans
Supper:- whole punnet of cherries (250g!) Yum

Today - it was difficult today as i was away for work last night and it's hard to work out what food will survive ok. total syns today 9 (cheese and cheese sauce on lasagne)
Breakfast:- 28g Weetabix minibix, 200 ml Whole Goats milk (better than the usual McD's breakfast i normally end up with)
Lunch:- Jacket potato, baked beans and huge side salad (ended up at a sainsburys cafe)
Dinner:- Homemade lasagne and giant potato wedges and small salad

i'm loving it as it's a bit different to the normal plans and it seems the change is doing me well! i have done a full food diary since re-joining on saturday and i've used about 35 syns (4 days normally i would use 60syns) all together. hoping for a good loss this coming weigh in


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done littlestar! i love slimming world - quorn sausages and scrambled egg rocks! Only downside, if i actually ate all i wanted, i didn't lose weight and had to gym otherwise no joy! DH won't do it so i'm just being healthy!

Well i went to gym - tired and sore but gymmed! yay me! now for coma... oh and the chicken was off so i have shed loads of roast veggies..... bugger!


----------



## natthecat

rachelle1975 said:


> *The Starting Line Up!*​
> *FJL - starts at 67kgs
> Miel - awaits
> NeyNey - awaits
> Maz - 11st 1.4lb
> Mazmos - awaits
> Rachelle - 36.9 BMI
> ALD - awaits
> Helen26 - awaits
> Natthecat - 44.8 BMI
> Autumnsky - 215lb
> Hays - awaits
> Littlestar - awaits
> Megan16 - awaits
> Akcher - 205lb
> Merol - 11st
> Redfraggle - awaits
> Carebear - awaits
> MissAma - awaits
> Farie - awaits*
> 
> *I've listed the start weights/BMIs etc for those who were happy to share them and 'awaits' for everyone else - end of each week i will list how well we have all done! Go us! *


great idea Rosh love this!

come on girls we can do it!

went and had my BP done today and the Dr said it's super! :) whoooooooop me! lol! 125/82

gym tomorrow (got a body combat class)

doc has said she will prescribe clomid for me when my BMI gets to 40 or less so.... for the record, thats roughly 2 stone. 

Felt great as it meant i have a target. Although, i have made my taget 3 stone loss which means i have some room for manouvre along the way!

she went through my FF charts too and said they looked good for 2 ovulations over 4 months. it was 0/like a million before so i'll take 50% right now! lol!

i'm so psyched right now too!

Have my picture done and it is on my fridge (cliche i know! lol) next to a pic of a dummy :) also made it my screen saver!

but then thought about when i make my weightloss happen. I WILL post the "fatter" pictures with an up to date picture for anyone who starts this later in the year and needs the motivation!

Today went to asda, lasdies take a look there! they are selling these jelly things which you get strawberry and reaspberry or mango and passionfruit and they are FAT FREE and have only 10 calories per pot! they taste fantabulous :)


Breakfast this morn was banana and a yoghurt. lunch i had a small cup of pasta (no sauce) and dinner tonight is a fatty chinese buffett meal, cuningly disguised as brown rice, grilled chicken and steamed veg! LMFAO :rofl:

anyway am looking forward to Motivation Monday's with our results so far!

Bring on the baby! 

sorry for loooooooooooooong ass thread just felt the urge to tell all! lol!


----------



## miel

i am going to remove my polyp on friday so i will step on the scale on monday as i am a little stress right now with the operation coming up ...i don't want to stress more to see how many pounds i pills out over the last year!!! :(


----------



## maz

This healthy eating malarky is shite - I think I'm watching my calories, but when I record them I've eaten more than I thought. I think I'm going to have to be stricter, or do some exercise...


----------



## Mazmos

Good list Rachelle :happydance:

Although I haven't weighed yet, I have walked to work for the last 2 days - only live about 2.3 miles away, but it all helps \\:D/ Oh and been BD every other day so that counts too :rofl:

Will post my start weight and BMI etc tomorrow 

Maz xx


----------



## rachelle1975

miel said:


> i am going to remove my polyp on friday so i will step on the scale on monday as i am a little stress right now with the operation coming up ...i don't want to stress more to see how many pounds i pills out over the last year!!! :(

Miel - the very best of luck with the polyp removed and may it bring you a bouncing baby! On a positive note - having your poly removed could make you lighter :rofl:


----------



## maz

How much does a polyp weigh then rosh??? :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Mazmos - awesome on the exercise front!!!!

I had my vegetable dinner. No more vegetables. That's all i have to say on the matter :headspin:


----------



## mer01

I've been to Weight Watchers tonight for the first time (i feel like i'm cheating), got weighed in and i'm feeling really confident :happydance:

good luck girlies

:hug:


----------



## Farie

Today I had 

meusli for B'fast ... with OJ not milk
nectarine
1 packet of Curly Wirly Squirly's
1 pack of nicnacs
Home made sausage and veg and cous cous

So apart from the slight nicnac/curly whirly shaped blip I did ok!

Walked 4 miles at lunch which was lovely too

Will use the Wii fit tomorrow and get weight etc

O


----------



## miel

well i am at 176 pounds:hissy: i gain 16 pounds in the last year ! and 5 pounds more that in october my last weight in...:hissy: it's horrible...

anyway my goal is to be back at 160 pounds :)

if i could lose 5 pounds a month that will be good..:happydance:


----------



## rachelle1975

maz said:


> How much does a polyp weigh then rosh??? :rofl:

I reckon a pound for each letter so 5lb! awesome! there you go Miel... you barely gained a thing. It's all that darned polyp!:rofl:


----------



## miel

rachelle1975 said:


> maz said:
> 
> 
> How much does a polyp weigh then rosh??? :rofl:
> 
> I reckon a pound for each letter so 5lb! awesome! there you go Miel... you barely gained a thing. It's all that darned polyp!:rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:we will see next friday when i step on the scale again...:rofl: hope you are right !!!:rofl:

but seriuosly i used to go to the gym like 4 to 5 times a day plus yoga...when i start ttc i did heard that if you work out to hard the eggy would not implant !!:dohh: obviously that was wrong !!!!

i guess at let myself/body go with the ttc obsession ...time i get it back !!!

i bought yesterday a yogurt machine ( i made my first batch last night :)) and they are delicious for snack!!!

and for the cold day i made a home apple sauce !!! yummy !!


----------



## rachelle1975

Trust me Miel - you are not the only one!

I used to go running and to the gym. My GP told me that i could carry on exercising as normal but if i found out i was pregnant then i would have to adjust my routine - she even said that there was no problems continuing to exercise whilst TTC. I was sooooo worried jogging would knock the embie out and stop it implanting i sat on my fat butt for the last 15/16 months and gained 20lb!!OMG i'm so bad!

So sod it, i don't wanna try now - i'm gonna focus on getting my body beautiful - then ruin it with pregnancy :rofl:


----------



## miel

So sod it, i don't wanna try now - i'm gonna focus on getting my body beautiful - then ruin it with pregnancy
__________________

that is exactly my plan!!! :)...and can't wait to fit in my jeans as well !!! poor guys i shoved them at the end of my drawer like 7 months ago !!!


----------



## rachelle1975

mine are still in the shop :rofl:

I'm looking forward to liking myself again - being fit and healthy and feeling attractive. And feeling like i'm doing all i can to get our baby!!

Oooh smaller bras yay - mine are like bloody boulder holders! You could have kids swinging in them like hammocks!!! :rofl:


----------



## miel

how much do you want to lose before your first ivf appointment ? it's a month away right?


----------



## maz

rachelle1975 said:


> Oooh smaller bras yay - mine are like bloody boulder holders! You could have kids swinging in them like hammocks!!! :rofl:

I hope when you lose your weight, you're going to keep your old bras for that very purpose then. Either that or use the cups as hats ...

Heehee - my friend can fit her head in one of her cups - it looks like a lacy swimming cap


----------



## Mazmos

OMG girls - the conversation about bra cups has made me chuckle :rofl: Me and my husband can fit our heads in one of my cups :rofl::rofl: I hate having big boobs and was on a waiting list to get a reduction done, but then we started ttc and had to put it back.

Anyway, here goes:

I have been to WW tonight, and my start weight is 14st 1.5lbs :blush:(the .5 makes all the difference :rofl:)
1st target is to lose 1 stone so need to get to 13st 1.5lbs (see how god I am at maths He He!!!)
My goal is to get to 10 stone, so a long way to go, but I am determined to do it.
Gonna walk to work again tomorrow (and will walk back too this time) and then got BD to do tomorrow night :yipee:
Hope we are all being good xxx


----------



## miel

i get confuse with stone? what is a stone in pound? 


BD is excellent exercice i heard!! bring you heart rate just where you want it to be !!


----------



## MissAma

Butting in again, hope that's okay. 

Cambridge consultant meeting for Friday after work, 47 mins on the Wii Fit today - Aerobic, stepping classes hurts like a (%&%¤ but feels good- and .2 pounds lost according to the machinery.

Short tip for anyone having one, there is a free stepping exercise that allows you to do the steps while watching TV. TEH best idea ever! I did 1704 steps with a sweat but not an enormous one today.


----------



## natthecat

1 stone is 14lbs!

bra convo is killing me! lol sat here chuckling away! :)

Well, my nephews (aged 8 and 5) came to stay the other week and the eldest came into the front room and i had my back to him, he and his little brother were chuckling and when i turn round they had got one of my bras, both of them had a head in a cup and it was done up under their chins! lol

i nearly fell over laughing! wish i'd had my camera to hand! lol!

My other half said i can lose as much or as little weight as i like as long as the boobs and bum stay! lol


----------



## misswinniepoo

I need to lose a stone and a half before surgery in March. I'm on Weight Watchers so it's coming off gradually but Xmas played it's evil hand in putting a few pounds back on. I'm 14 stone 3lb, fingers crossed I lose another 2lb by this time next week.

xxx


----------



## Mazmos

miel said:


> i get confuse with stone? what is a stone in pound?
> 
> 
> BD is excellent exercice i heard!! bring you heart rate just where you want it to be !!

LOL Miel - you heart rate is not the only thing it gets up :rofl:

How rude of me :blush:

Maz xx


----------



## Mazmos

natthecat said:


> 1 stone is 14lbs!
> 
> bra convo is killing me! lol sat here chuckling away! :)
> 
> Well, my nephews (aged 8 and 5) came to stay the other week and the eldest came into the front room and i had my back to him, he and his little brother were chuckling and when i turn round they had got one of my bras, both of them had a head in a cup and it was done up under their chins! lol
> 
> i nearly fell over laughing! wish i'd had my camera to hand! lol!
> 
> My other half said i can lose as much or as little weight as i like as long as the boobs and bum stay! lol

LOL - I had tears in my eyes reading that - so funny. I could just picture it!!!
Funny, my Hubby said the same thing about keeping the boobs!!! Men!! xxx


----------



## AutumnSky

MissAma said:


> Butting in again, hope that's okay.
> 
> Cambridge consultant meeting for Friday after work, 47 mins on the Wii Fit today - Aerobic, stepping classes hurts like a (%&%¤ but feels good- and .2 pounds lost according to the machinery.
> 
> Short tip for anyone having one, there is a free stepping exercise that allows you to do the steps while watching TV. TEH best idea ever! I did 1704 steps with a sweat but not an enormous one today.

Yay! Someone else is doing Cambridge too!!


----------



## MissAma

AutumnSky said:


> Yay! Someone else is doing Cambridge too!!

Meeting was tonight after all so I have 2 weeks worth of "food" in the kitchen and a blender at the ready. I'm a bit nervous but mostly ecstatic, I know that no matter how long it takes or how hard it is I shall lose it all and I feel like a kid before Xmas waiting for the first weigh-in! :happydance: I'll be pestering you with questions Cambridge buddy!

Off to do my Wii stepping but not as much as usual since it's O+1 so we'll be burning a few more calories :sex: -ing


----------



## AutumnSky

MissAma said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Someone else is doing Cambridge too!!
> 
> Meeting was tonight after all so I have 2 weeks worth of "food" in the kitchen and a blender at the ready. I'm a bit nervous but mostly ecstatic, I know that no matter how long it takes or how hard it is I shall lose it all and I feel like a kid before Xmas waiting for the first weigh-in! :happydance: I'll be pestering you with questions Cambridge buddy!
> 
> Off to do my Wii stepping but not as much as usual since it's O+1 so we'll be burning a few more calories :sex: -ingClick to expand...

Ask away! Although, I'm also a member of the Minimins.com forum. There is a section for almost every diet going - including Cambridge. A lot of the questions you'll have can be answered on there. 

Plus, there are loads of motivational pictures of people who have done the diet - I find it helps keep me strong if I'm tempted to cheat!!

Are you starting today??


----------



## MissAma

AutumnSky said:


> Are you starting today??

Had my first two meals (Capuccino shake and chicken soup) and 3 liters of water.

I had dizzy spells and hate having to travel to the loo but it's not a big deal so far!


----------



## AutumnSky

MissAma said:


> AutumnSky said:
> 
> 
> Are you starting today??
> 
> Had my first two meals (Capuccino shake and chicken soup) and 3 liters of water.
> 
> I had dizzy spells and hate having to travel to the loo but it's not a big deal so far!Click to expand...

Cool! I find the water thing so difficult though - how much are you planning on drinking a day? I've been told that it shouldn't be more than 2.25L a day. There was a woman who did LighterLife, and she drank 4L of water within a two hour period and she died. So be careful not to drink too much..

I don't like the soups personally. Did you get some of the porridge? I love them - feels like eating real food as opposed to shakes all the time! I tend to just stick to the porridge, and the vanilla/banana shakes. The chocolate tetras are nice too though.

xx


----------



## MissAma

My consultant doesn't have porrige so it's soup and shakes only...

You're right about being careful with the water, there was this case a couple of years ago with a woman having played on "Hold your Wee for a Wii" - a silly radio game show and she drank too much and died. I want to drink 3 a day and to be fair having it faster makes it easier but you're right, it's dangerous.

If you have trouble drinking it the Lemon or Apple flavour sachets seem to work!


----------



## maz

NANANANANANANA NANANANANANA (In a P!nk stylie)

I guess I just lost some wei-ight
I dunno where it went
But I'm gonna keep on going
So I can look really fit ...

woohoo

(That's meant to be sung to the tune of 'So what!' by P!nk)

I'm so pleased and pleasantly surprised!!

Must keep it up now for next week....


----------



## Mazmos

maz said:


> NANANANANANANA NANANANANANA (In a P!nk stylie)
> 
> I guess I just lost some wei-ight
> I dunno where it went
> But I'm gonna keep on going
> So I can look really fit ...
> 
> woohoo
> 
> (That's meant to be sung to the tune of 'So what!' by P!nk)
> 
> I'm so pleased and pleasantly surprised!!
> 
> Must keep it up now for next week....

Well done Maz - good work :thumbup: Keep it up xx

From another Maz xx


----------



## FJL

Well done Maz, thats a great result!


----------



## AutumnSky

maz said:


> NANANANANANANA NANANANANANA (In a P!nk stylie)
> 
> I guess I just lost some wei-ight
> I dunno where it went
> But I'm gonna keep on going
> So I can look really fit ...
> 
> woohoo
> 
> (That's meant to be sung to the tune of 'So what!' by P!nk)
> 
> I'm so pleased and pleasantly surprised!!
> 
> Must keep it up now for next week....

Well done Maz!! That's brilliant!!

xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys!

How you all doing?

Well maz appears to be wasting away - GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Maz!!!

I have been doing good - not got near the scales yet - Monday morning, bring it on! Haven't gymmed as much as i wanted, got stuck late at work twice this week unfortunately but i am loving the new job so it's a healthy balance!

Gonna gym this arvo and tomorrow then have my personal training 'how is your programme going' appt on Monday!

Miel - answer to your question re IVF appt - it's a month tomorrow till the appt and i wanted to be a stone lighter by then - then i will have lost a 3rd of the weight a need to - 6 weeks per stone should be okay since i am quite overweight so it's easy to come off!


----------



## rachelle1975

*Ladies,
I have updated the 1st posting on the 1st page so it reads with all our details - that way it's easier to find and see how everyone is doing okay?

Good luck for your first week weightlosses guys!!!*


----------



## littlestar

I've lost 2lbs this week - i'm really pleased


----------



## rachelle1975

Yay littlestar! flipping awesome! Hope i'm just as lucky come monday :hugs:


----------



## littlestar

Rachelle on the first page can you change my awaits to wants to loose or target loss 49lbs (or something similar to that) so i can see what i'm aiming for, i don't really feel up to sharing my actual weight.


----------



## rachelle1975

No worries hunbun - i will update it! xx well done again chick xx
I sneaked on the scales hoping it would be nearer the 14 mark than the 15st mark... it's moving! xx


----------



## Mazmos

Well done Littlestar - that's a fab loss :happydance: Keep up the good work Hun.
You don't need to post your actual weight if you don't want to Hun, but no-one here would judge you if you did - we are all in this together, and are all aiming for the same thing at the end of it - a great big :bfp:
Some of us have a lot of weight to lose, some not so much, but we are all friends on here, so you never need to worry - there is never any pressure on you to post anything you don't want to. You should be proud of yourself for taking the decision to lose weight for your health, and to get a baby, so you are already a winner in my eyes :hugs:

Maz xxx


----------



## littlestar

~Thankyou Mazmos thats really sweet of you~

:hug:

i feel all warm inside now :friends:


----------



## AutumnSky

Hey Rachelle :)
Can you add my 1st weeks weight loss of 8lbs please?

Thanks hun

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Apologies for not adding it....!! I'm just jealous :rofl:
Seriously though, have said it before and i'll say it again! WELL DONE!!!!

We are all pretty awesome i think!! :wohoo:


----------



## Helen_26

WoW!!! great losses so far everyone. I'm weighing Monday morning. Don't think it will be a huge loss, but I'm pretty sure I've lost something. I'm going to go back to the gym on Monday and make an appointment with a trainer. I've been going it alone up until now and I don't think I've been doing it right.


----------



## Mazmos

littlestar said:


> ~Thankyou Mazmos thats really sweet of you~
> 
> :hug:
> 
> i feel all warm inside now :friends:

You are wolcome Hun - I have about 4 stone to lose, so know how hard it is :hug: Always here to support you when you need it xxx


----------



## Mazmos

AutumnSky said:


> Hey Rachelle :)
> Can you add my 1st weeks weight loss of 8lbs please?
> 
> Thanks hun
> 
> xxx

Wow Autumn, didn't mean to miss you out Hun - fab loss - well done you xxx


----------



## FJL

Well done Autumnsky and littlestar on your losses girls!

Good luck for Monday weigh in Rach, Helen and anyone else weighing in :)


----------



## miel

rachelle1975 said:


> maz said:
> 
> 
> How much does a polyp weigh then rosh??? :rofl:
> 
> I reckon a pound for each letter so 5lb! awesome! there you go Miel... you barely gained a thing. It's all that darned polyp!:rofl:Click to expand...

polyp was removed...feeling not to well right now...but just weigh myself and lost 5 pounds!!!

so was 176 pounds and now 171 :)!


----------



## natthecat

ok, first week on the challenge and

6lb7oz!

whooooop! not far off half stone so chuffed with that!

Congrats on all the other weighlosses!

Week 2 here we come, i'm now about 21lbs from Clomid! :)


----------



## Mazmos

Flippin 'eck Miel - so it was a pound for each letter then :rofl:

Well done Hun - hope you start to feel better soon :hug:

Maz xx


----------



## Mazmos

natthecat said:


> ok, first week on the challenge and
> 
> 6lb7oz!
> 
> whooooop! not far off half stone so chuffed with that!
> 
> Congrats on all the other weighlosses!
> 
> Week 2 here we come, i'm now about 21lbs from Clomid! :)

:happydance::happydance: Nat - what a loss!!!!! You are all setting the standards here :blush: Hope I do so well on Wednesday. Keep up the good work

Maz xx


----------



## natthecat

thanks maz, sure you will! i see ur in west mids... where bouts?


----------



## Mazmos

natthecat said:


> thanks maz, sure you will! i see ur in west mids... where bouts?

Sunny Dudley - what about you?

Maz xx


----------



## FJL

Well done Miel and Nat on your fab losses!


----------



## miel

let's keep going girls !!! 

i feel good to know i can be sucessful each week of doing something !!! if i can't get a bfp at least i can get a little more skinny and have much better and lighter BD sessions !!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Well done Miel and Nat! Brilliant!

Glad your op went ok too Miel!

xx


----------



## natthecat

Mazmos said:


> natthecat said:
> 
> 
> thanks maz, sure you will! i see ur in west mids... where bouts?
> 
> Sunny Dudley - what about you?
> 
> Maz xxClick to expand...

What a small world!

Sunny Dudley too!

live just off Dudley Port!


----------



## rachelle1975

Huge congrats to all on their weightlosses and i look forward to seeing the rest trickle in throughout the week!

I lost 3lb and i'm very happy - went to the gym after the weigh-in so feeling super spurred on! Even had porridge and banana when i came back - normally on the day of weigh-in i would relax and enjoy a bit of what i fancied but not this time! :wohoo:

Just toddling off to update the front page......:hugs:

p.s. MIEL - told you that Polyp would weigh plenty! :rofl:


----------



## Mazmos

natthecat said:


> Mazmos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natthecat said:
> 
> 
> thanks maz, sure you will! i see ur in west mids... where bouts?
> 
> Sunny Dudley - what about you?
> 
> Maz xxClick to expand...
> 
> What a small world!
> 
> Sunny Dudley too!
> 
> live just off Dudley Port!Click to expand...

OMG - it is a small world!!! I live in Russells Hall xx


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on the weight loss Rachelle - woo hoo xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Well only 1lb off for me:cry:
Don't know what's wrong with me. You would thing that to get pregnant would be the biggest motivator ever, but I just can't seem to get going. I'm really going to have to get my head sorted or I'll never be able to have IVF.


----------



## Helen_26

P.S. Well done everyone on you fab losses.


----------



## maz

Helen_26 said:


> Well only 1lb off for me:cry:
> Don't know what's wrong with me. You would thing that to get pregnant would be the biggest motivator ever, but I just can't seem to get going. I'm really going to have to get my head sorted or I'll never be able to have IVF.

A pound is a pound hun. Try not to be too hard on yourself - next week will be better for you...

xx


----------



## Mazmos

Well done Helen - a pound is a pound Hun, and still a loss - I am not feeling so positive about my weigh in Wednesday either, as had a sneaky weigh, and it doesn't look like I have lost anything xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Well done everyone on their losses - we're all doing so well!!

Just had my 2nd week weigh-in, and I've lost 5lbs. Could you update the front page please Rachelle? Thanks hun :hugs:

xx


----------



## natthecat

Helen, 

1lb is 1lb lighter than you were last week so just think of it that way hun x

If you are feeling unmotivated then dont weigh yourself every week, so it every 2 weeks.

come on you can do it!

Anyone who feels close to picking up that bar of choc... have my number and i'll soon motivate your ass! lol!

WD Rosh x

Everyone else... WD!

Mazmos, weighing yourself too often is a no no, 'cos it gives an inaccurate reading hun and ends up de-motivating ya! do you use the gym? I go to the Village! 'tis gr8! :)


----------



## miel

Helen_26 said:


> Well only 1lb off for me:cry:
> Don't know what's wrong with me. You would thing that to get pregnant would be the biggest motivator ever, but I just can't seem to get going. I'm really going to have to get my head sorted or I'll never be able to have IVF.

like every one said a pound is pound sweetie ...better to be going slowly but surely :hugs::hug:

you can do it darling !


----------



## Mazmos

Well done Autumn - what another fab loss this week - you are wasting away!!! :dance:

Nat - I don't go to the gym at the minute - want to lose some weight before doing any gym stuff - walking to work again tomorrow, so that's my cardio contribution :rofl:

Maz xx


----------



## Helen_26

Thanks everyone, i feel a little better now. 
I think i will try weighing once a fortnight. I'm going to get Dh to take a photo of me later to put on the fridge.

Well done everyone else, great losses.


----------



## Farie

I still don't have the Wii up and running so no weights for me ... but I baked and ate a choc cake yesterday so I'm pretty sure I'm no lighter :dohh:

I ..... MUST .......... TRY ........................ HARDER


----------



## miel

Farie said:


> I still don't have the Wii up and running so no weights for me ... but I baked and ate a choc cake yesterday so I'm pretty sure I'm no lighter :dohh:
> 
> I ..... MUST .......... TRY ........................ HARDER


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

CHOCOLATE CAKE !!!
i am coming over !!!:plane: or did you eat all already !!!???:muaha:


----------



## Farie

miel said:


> Farie said:
> 
> 
> I still don't have the Wii up and running so no weights for me ... but I baked and ate a choc cake yesterday so I'm pretty sure I'm no lighter :dohh:
> 
> I ..... MUST .......... TRY ........................ HARDER
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> CHOCOLATE CAKE !!!
> i am coming over !!!:plane: or did you eat all already !!!???:muaha:Click to expand...

Sorry babes .. it's all gone :blush: although there is fresh bread and home made soup :munch:
Although if you :plane: over I'll made another cake!!!


----------



## rachelle1975

We are all going to Farie's and she will back us ALL an individual chocolate cake... won't you missus!!!!! :rofl:


----------



## mer01

Hi girls, hope all is going well.
I got weighed in at weight watchers today and ive lost 3lb!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hug:

xxx


----------



## miel

mer01 said:


> Hi girls, hope all is going well.
> I got weighed in at weight watchers today and ive lost 3lb!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

congratulations!!!!

it feel so good when we start to shed some pounds off no?


----------



## littlestar

Congratulations Everyone theres been some great weight losses so far!


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on losing 3lbs Maz xx


----------



## Helen_26

mer01 said:


> Hi girls, hope all is going well.
> I got weighed in at weight watchers today and ive lost 3lb!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hug:
> 
> xxx

Well done hun, that's a great loss.

I went to the gym today :happydance:. haven't been for ages and I absolutely shattered now. But I'm on the right road now, just have to stay on it.


----------



## mer01

well it didnt feel like much until hubby put 3lb of sugar on the scales :shock::rofl:

but yes i feel great thanks :happydance::happydance:

good luck girlies

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done Mer! Check us all out! I am doing good on the healthy eating front but struggling on the exercise front - i have been to the gym but only managing 2-3 session a week at the mo BUT that is 3 x more than i was doing 2 weeks ago!! I made a yummy pasta bake tonight for dinner but there is so much it's also tomorrow's dinner - it's all good tho!

hopefully i won't have to resort to amputation in order to get ICSI now! :rofl:


----------



## MissAma

Hey girls, finally my results are in! I knew I shouldn't have sneaked a peak at the scales, as I spoiled my surprise and was even a bit disappointed -ungrateful sod that I am- but 

Drum rolls.... 13 lbs. 


and it's only after 6 days not a full week so I'm chuffed really! I'm even more chuffed that I kept to it 110%!

Well done everyone else on your losses!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay!! Congratulations MissAma! That's an amazing loss!!
xxx


----------



## littlestar

MissAma said:


> Hey girls, finally my results are in! I knew I shouldn't have sneaked a peak at the scales, as I spoiled my surprise and was even a bit disappointed -ungrateful sod that I am- but
> 
> Drum rolls.... 13 lbs.
> 
> 
> and it's only after 6 days not a full week so I'm chuffed really! I'm even more chuffed that I kept to it 110%!
> 
> Well done everyone else on your losses!!!

Wow thats a HUGE weightloss! :happydance:

I wish i could loose weight like that, i'm a slow on, slow off girl so i ususally get bored.


----------



## MissAma

Thanks a bunch everyone. littlestar, I am a slow loser normally as well, it's the Cambridge that made it relatively -considering how much is left- fast. 

Rachelle- could you pretty please update the first page?


----------



## rachelle1975

OMG MissAma how awesome!!!

how much did you wanna lose all in all?

**toddles off to update front page......


----------



## MissAma

rachelle1975 said:


> OMG MissAma how awesome!!!
> 
> how much did you wanna lose all in all?
> 
> **toddles off to update front page......

Can't tell ya in public :) in fact I think I'll tell you girls how much I lost next weigh in (and it ought to be 3 to 6 max) but then not tell you as the loss will slow down and stabilize to anything between 0.5 lbs and 2 lbs per week so if I tell you, you can all work out how flumongous I am!!!

However, I will tell you how heavy I was when I'm done with it all! :rofl:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well MissAma i shall be brave - i was 14st 9lb when i started and i'm 5 foot 2.5. I wear a size 18 on a good day - but even though i've lost 3lb i feel 'thinner'... i think the fluid retention is leaving my body!

Apparently i carry my weight well according to my friends..... whatever that means! It certainly doesn't mean i'm lighter wheni get on the scales though!!:rofl:

What is involved in the Cambridge Diet?? I'm just wondering whether it is worth sticking to my healthy eating/exercising or try that... i don't wanna do anything that means i can't sustain it though, not with the IVF appointment fast approaching!


----------



## MissAma

rachelle1975 said:


> Well MissAma i shall be brave - i was 14st 9lb when i started and i'm 5 foot 2.5. I wear a size 18 on a good day - but even though i've lost 3lb i feel 'thinner'... i think the fluid retention is leaving my body!
> 
> Apparently i carry my weight well according to my friends..... whatever that means! It certainly doesn't mean i'm lighter wheni get on the scales though!!:rofl:
> 
> What is involved in the Cambridge Diet?? I'm just wondering whether it is worth sticking to my healthy eating/exercising or try that... i don't wanna do anything that means i can't sustain it though, not with the IVF appointment fast approaching!

That's not brave by comparison! 

The Cambridge Diet is a food replacement diet (fancy name for shakes, porridge and soups) and a Very Low Caloric Diet (as is say Atkins but without the destructive effects of eating but fat). It has been researched and tested since the early 80s and it's well formulated to let people be on the diet for years if they have to. It's not *instead* of eating healthy, it's a huge help for anyone determined to change their life style and wanting to start by losing the excess weight far faster. It also then reintroduces you to food slowly. How long do you have to appointment? If it's over a month I'd say it's worth it, you'd have the chance to do it for a couple of weeks -thus losing some 20 lbs- and get off it slowly and then continue to eat healthy to maintain. 

It would significantly improve your BMI fast. These 13 I lost in a week are basically 2 and a half BMI points!


----------



## Mazmos

Bloody hell MissAma - what a fab loss :happydance: Good for you Girl xxx

Just a measly 1.5lb loss for me this week :cry: Thought it would be better, but hey, a loss is a loss eh?? - Rachelle, can you please update for me Hun xxx


----------



## maz

Well done MissAma - I'm proud of you!!

I don't think I'm going to lose anything this week. I've still been recording everything I've been eating and still walking each night - but I just don't think I'll have lost anything. I reckon it was just excess fluid last week added to the fact that AF was not long left at my 1st weigh in.

I did go for a fast walk last night. I got DH to drop me off in town and I walked home with the hairy one. It was about 2.5 miles and took me approx 35-40 minutes. I was sweating a bit and the dog wasn't pleased but who cares??


----------



## maz

Booo - I've put 1.4 pounds back on. I've been fairly good this week, not over eating and recording my calorie intake. Mind you, my homemade pizza for tea last night probably didn't help. Maybe I should weigh in on a Friday morning and then my Friday night splurge won't get me too down. Or maybe I should just bite the bullet and go running... Bollocks - I don't think I am going to get to my target weight without exercising more. And walking obviously isn't enough anymore.

Boooo!!!!

Sorry for letting the side down girls...

:cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

MissAma said:


> That's not brave by comparison!
> 
> The Cambridge Diet is a food replacement diet (fancy name for shakes, porridge and soups) and a Very Low Caloric Diet (as is say Atkins but without the destructive effects of eating but fat). It has been researched and tested since the early 80s and it's well formulated to let people be on the diet for years if they have to. It's not *instead* of eating healthy, it's a huge help for anyone determined to change their life style and wanting to start by losing the excess weight far faster. It also then reintroduces you to food slowly. How long do you have to appointment? If it's over a month I'd say it's worth it, you'd have the chance to do it for a couple of weeks -thus losing some 20 lbs- and get off it slowly and then continue to eat healthy to maintain.
> 
> It would significantly improve your BMI fast. These 13 I lost in a week are basically 2 and a half BMI points!

Wowee that is good! I did have a google - the only downside is that i wouldn't be able to function on such few calories - no way i could do my job and go to the gym. I also have a habit of falling off the wagon when it's too strict! I shall persevere with my healthy eating and exercise and the pounds will come off i am sure!:hugs:


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done Mazmos - will update front page!

Maz - you didn't let us down, don't be hard on yourself :friends:


----------



## Helen_26

maz said:


> Booo - I've put 1.4 pounds back on. I've been fairly good this week, not over eating and recording my calorie intake. Mind you, my homemade pizza for tea last night probably didn't help. Maybe I should weigh in on a Friday morning and then my Friday night splurge won't get me too down. Or maybe I should just bite the bullet and go running... Bollocks - I don't think I am going to get to my target weight without exercising more. And walking obviously isn't enough anymore.
> 
> Boooo!!!!
> 
> Sorry for letting the side down girls...
> 
> :cry:

Don't feel down you certainly haven't let us down. Think of it as a blip and vow to get back on it this week.
I haven't had a particularly good week either and I definately have not lost a thing. I'm going to hit the gym big style this week and start some of the grop classes too. I fancy a bit of aqua and combat.


----------



## littlestar

I maintained this week, but my IBS is playing up and i've totally lost my appetite so i don't think i'm eating enough to keep my metabolism in check.

i'm sticking at it though and hoping for a better result next week.


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey guys

How you all feeling - end of the second week! Anymore weightloss updates?

I feel a bit frazzled this week - don't think i gymmed enough but i have eaten healthy - maybe a little too much? Who knows!! Gonna weigh-in tomorrow but at the moment i'm having porridge and banana and i have soup for lunch. Will hit the gym after work tonight in an effort to shift some last minute lard :rofl:

Last week i managed 2 sessions at the gym - this week it'll be 3. Maybe next week i'll go for 4!

Next week will be better for me - i'm on day 6 of a 10 day shift so have a nice long weekend to look forward to and i can every one of those days, especially as DH is working on the Saturday!

*Good luck for your weigh ins this week girls!* :wohoo:


----------



## AutumnSky

Well done for sticking with the gym Rachelle! That's brilliant :hugs:

Just had my weigh-in and I've lost 4lb this week, if you wouldn't mind updating the front page? Thanks hun!

xxxx


----------



## miel

i did not lose a pound this week!!:(...hope i will do better this week!


----------



## Farie

Hi ladies :wave:

Rosh .. well done with all the gym-ing!

I was good and Xtrained last night and did yoga on the Wii fit :happydance:

I weigh 8st 10 and want to loose about 10lbs .. although I think that's a longer term plan ..... TBH I just want to feel fitter and more toned .....
Not sure what my BMI is ..... didn't check that bit :dohh:

Home made pizza tonight ....


----------



## Helen_26

Well done AutumnSky -4lbs is great.

Miel - don't worry hun, I'm sure you will be back on form next week.


2lbs off for me this week. yay!! It's slow but at least it's going in the right direction.
I did an hour and a half in the gym today and I feel absolutely shattered. Think I'll get an early night tonight as I need to be up at 5.30am for work.


----------



## AutumnSky

Well done Helen! That's brill!

Don't worry Miel - you'll lose some next week, I'm sure :hugs:

And good on you Farie for Xtraining! You'll be fitter and more toned before you know it!!


----------



## mer01

Hi ladies, just a quick post as I'm still at uni atm. Well i got weighed in yesterday and Ive lost 2lb this week, i am so chuffed :happydance::happydance: 
Miel don't worry hun you'll make up for it this week xxx

hope all you ladies are doing well

:hug:

xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Well done everyone - have updated the front page and i lost 2lb beginning of the week as well x


----------



## miel

i booked a yoga class for me and DH for saturday:)!!!!


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on all the fab weight losses girls :happydance: Keep up the good work. Good luck for next week for those who have not lost :hugs: Don't get disheartened.

I have lost 3.5 pounds this week, so am chuffed with that xxx


----------



## natthecat

well done everyone. i am up to 16lbs loss so far! so pleased

original target was BMI of 40, but i've stretched my goal a bit further! 

i'm so proud of us all xxx


----------



## maz

Well done Nat - brilliant weight loss so far. You're definitely doing the right thing by giving yourself smaller targets to work towards. At least you'll feel as though you're achieving them then. Make sure you give yourself a nice treat (none food related) when you get to your first target, then it won't seem like such a chore...

:hug:


----------



## Mazmos

Well done Nat - you are doing so well xxx


----------



## maz

Yippee - I've lost 1.8 lb this week... :happydance:

Surprising considering I had a piece of really rich, really heavy, chocolate cake last night. We're going to friends for a chinese tonight - think I'll have a children's portion of something with noodles - hopefully that'll help me to continue in the right direction...


----------



## AutumnSky

Yay! Well done Maz! That's brill!
xxx


----------



## maz

Thanks Autumn

I realise I don't have that much to lose, but it's quite hard to shed the weight I want to. I'm figuring it's going to be easier before being pregnant though rather than after birth. So fingers crossed I keep going in the right direction.

You're doing really well - how are you finding the CD???


----------



## AutumnSky

maz said:


> Thanks Autumn
> 
> I realise I don't have that much to lose, but it's quite hard to shed the weight I want to. I'm figuring it's going to be easier before being pregnant though rather than after birth. So fingers crossed I keep going in the right direction.
> 
> You're doing really well - how are you finding the CD???

Surprisingly easy actually! I'm coming to the end of my fourth week now, and its going well. I'm optimistic that I will be able to stick with it until I reach goal (unless I get pregnant in the meantime obviously!) My goal is 10 stone by May (we're going on holiday to Greece). Just under 4 stone to go!

xxx


----------



## maz

AutumnSky said:


> maz said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Autumn
> 
> I realise I don't have that much to lose, but it's quite hard to shed the weight I want to. I'm figuring it's going to be easier before being pregnant though rather than after birth. So fingers crossed I keep going in the right direction.
> 
> You're doing really well - how are you finding the CD???
> 
> Surprisingly easy actually! I'm coming to the end of my fourth week now, and its going well. I'm optimistic that I will be able to stick with it until I reach goal (unless I get pregnant in the meantime obviously!) My goal is 10 stone by May (we're going on holiday to Greece). Just under 4 stone to go!
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

Wowwee - that's not an easy target. At least you've given yourself something to work towards - and what a reward that's going to be. Maybe I need to reward myself with something - hmmmm!! We're not going on a foreign holiday this year as we're paying for another cycle of IVF - so I must get thinking about something else...


----------



## mer01

just popped on to say well done ladies!!! unfortunatly i couldnt go and weigh in yesterday as i am in so much pain at the moment :cry::cry: but will update you all next week

Well done :happydance::happydance:

:hug:

xx


----------



## AutumnSky

Hey girlies :)

I lost 3lbs this week, so yay!

xxx


----------



## Helen_26

Well done AutumnSky. You're doing so well.


----------



## Mazmos

Well done on all the losses girls.
I put a pound on, but AF is here with a vengeance:cry:, so not surprised.
Will lose it and more next week


----------



## maz

Well done Autumn - you'll be in that bikini on your hols in no time...

Keep it up Mazmos - AF normally causes me to gain a couple of pounds too - but I'm sure you'll lose it next week like you say...


----------



## maz

That's another 1.8 lb off - I weighed myself a day early this week, as I have an early start for work in the morning and might forget to weigh myself. But I'm happy with 1.8 lb for 6 days - that 0.3 lb per day - woohoo!! Almost half way there - must ask DH if he can give me a half way there reward - but not of the sexual kind - something materialistic ... :rofl:


----------



## AutumnSky

Well done Maz - you're doing brilliantly!
xx


----------



## rachelle1975

Hey ladies!

Well done to you all - you are awesome! :wohoo:

Well i stayed the same this week - not bad considering i'm a huge comfort eater. When granddad died i gorged but this time with mum i've got my ass in the gym. No gorging but i've been eating 'normally'.

Have had some kick ass workouts, those endorphins are going great guns so back to work Wednesday after the funeral and then i'd better get my not so flabby ass back in gear :hugs:


----------



## natthecat

weight loss another 4lbs

Am so damn tired! well done everyone!


----------



## Mazmos

Hey Girls - I lost 2lbs this week :happydance: pleased with that - hope you are all OK
Rachelle - can you update for me pleeeezzzeee :hugs: xxx

Maz xxx


----------



## Erised

I know I'm a month late, but can I join anyway?
I've been eating healthily for the last 3 weeks, and try to cycle (at home, small underneath the desk bike) for at least an hour a day. Physical problems make me not be able to go to the gym, so just doing it all from home =)

Losing weight very very slowly, but at least it's going =D So far I've lost 3lbs, and will be checking in again (using the wii as scales) on Sunday morning. 

I'm not entirely sure what I weight at the moment, so will update that on Sunday. My goal for now would be to lose enough to get under the 100 kilos. Meaning I need to lose around 22 pounds. Once I get there, my BMI will be around 33, so the next goal would be to get it under 30 =)


----------



## littlestar

Confession - over the last two weeks i gained 1lb a week, so i'm afraid i'm back to square one ladies!

+2lb hoping for a better result tomorrow when i get weighed


----------



## rachelle1975

Erised said:


> I know I'm a month late, but can I join anyway?
> I've been eating healthily for the last 3 weeks, and try to cycle (at home, small underneath the desk bike) for at least an hour a day. Physical problems make me not be able to go to the gym, so just doing it all from home =)
> 
> Losing weight very very slowly, but at least it's going =D So far I've lost 3lbs, and will be checking in again (using the wii as scales) on Sunday morning.
> 
> I'm not entirely sure what I weight at the moment, so will update that on Sunday. My goal for now would be to lose enough to get under the 100 kilos. Meaning I need to lose around 22 pounds. Once I get there, my BMI will be around 33, so the next goal would be to get it under 30 =)

Join up hun - will update the front page so just let us know how you are doing. Well done on the exercise and excellent that you are motivated to kick ass without the gym!

If you let me know your starting BMI (if you don't mind) i will put it on the front page along with the 3lb loss! great start! :hugs:


----------



## natthecat

3lb on for me... :(

Bad week. sob!

:hissy:


----------



## maz

I'm afraid to weigh myself tomorrow... I think I've put some weight back on - boooo!!


----------



## Erised

Ok, finally remembered to update this! 
My starting weight was 245 pounds. I've lost 4 lbs, though somehow the Wii claims I weight 240, which I'd make a 5lbs loss. But I'll stick with the 4 given. 

Sooo ... for me to get back into double digits (in kilos) I need to weigh (from starting weight) 218 pounds. Meaning my first goal will be to lose 27 lbs, of which so far I've lost 4. Could you put those on the front page for me please? 27 lbs target, -4 so far.
Thank you! =D

--Edit--
Edited to add that I don't usually go into this section of the forum. I didn't realise I was in here actually, I just followed a link. Though I probably will be joining all of you ladies soon as I've been TTC since May last year and am still not ovulating. GP has referred me to a gynae, still waiting for the letter with appointment date. Have had bloods and ultrasound done already which have confirmed PCOS in 1 of my ovaries. GP is fully expecting me be put on Clomid and Metformin straight away. I've got the feeling he/she will probably tell me to lose weight first, hence why I'm on a TTC diet right now =)


----------



## miel

Erised said:


> Ok, finally remembered to update this!
> My starting weight was 245 pounds. I've lost 4 lbs, though somehow the Wii claims I weight 240, which I'd make a 5lbs loss. But I'll stick with the 4 given.
> 
> Sooo ... for me to get back into double digits (in kilos) I need to weigh (from starting weight) 218 pounds. Meaning my first goal will be to lose 27 lbs, of which so far I've lost 4. Could you put those on the front page for me please? 27 lbs target, -4 so far.
> Thank you! =D
> 
> --Edit--
> Edited to add that I don't usually go into this section of the forum. I didn't realise I was in here actually, I just followed a link. Though I probably will be joining all of you ladies soon as I've been TTC since May last year and am still not ovulating. GP has referred me to a gynae, still waiting for the letter with appointment date. Have had bloods and ultrasound done already which have confirmed PCOS in 1 of my ovaries. GP is fully expecting me be put on Clomid and Metformin straight away. I've got the feeling he/she will probably tell me to lose weight first, hence why I'm on a TTC diet right now =)

sweetie if you are ready to get any treatments for your fertility issue you are totally welcome on this section and get full support from any of us :hugs:


about me i am at 169 pounds so i lost 7 pounds total :happydance::happydance: i will love to get to 150 pounds so about 19 more to go!!!


----------



## miel

miel said:


> Erised said:
> 
> 
> Ok, finally remembered to update this!
> My starting weight was 245 pounds. I've lost 4 lbs, though somehow the Wii claims I weight 240, which I'd make a 5lbs loss. But I'll stick with the 4 given.
> 
> Sooo ... for me to get back into double digits (in kilos) I need to weigh (from starting weight) 218 pounds. Meaning my first goal will be to lose 27 lbs, of which so far I've lost 4. Could you put those on the front page for me please? 27 lbs target, -4 so far.
> Thank you! =D
> 
> --Edit--
> Edited to add that I don't usually go into this section of the forum. I didn't realise I was in here actually, I just followed a link. Though I probably will be joining all of you ladies soon as I've been TTC since May last year and am still not ovulating. GP has referred me to a gynae, still waiting for the letter with appointment date. Have had bloods and ultrasound done already which have confirmed PCOS in 1 of my ovaries. GP is fully expecting me be put on Clomid and Metformin straight away. I've got the feeling he/she will probably tell me to lose weight first, hence why I'm on a TTC diet right now =)
> 
> sweetie if you are ready to get any treatments for your fertility issue you are totally welcome on this section and get full support from any of us :hugs:
> 
> 
> about me i am at 169 pounds so i lost 7 pounds total :happydance::happydance: i will love to get to 150 pounds so about 19 more to go!!!Click to expand...

oh rachelle my BMI is 26.5 so my goal of BMI is 23.5 !!!


----------



## Mazmos

Just half a pound off for me this week :cry:


----------



## Erised

Another 1 pound off for me. Didn't really want to get on the scales today as I was convinced I would have put weight on. Been awful on my diet this week, chips 3 times, some chocolate and even 2 slices of pizza. Didn't do my cycling either on Friday, so I was honestly expecting the worst. 

So that's 5lbs gone so far

Miel... thanks hon :hugs:
Mazmos, it's still a loss! Maybe it was one of those weeks where you didn't lose a lot of pounds, but lost the inches instead ;)


----------



## Mazmos

Well done Erised, and Thanks Hun xx


----------



## Mazmos

Another 4lbs off for me this week :happydance::happydance::happydance:
I am so chuffed


----------



## Erised

Yay Mazmos, that's a brilliant weight loss for just a week! 
Well done you =D


----------



## Erised

Not a lot of life left in this thread ...
Another week has passed, another 1 lb lost, meaning I've lost 6 lbs so far. It's still going slowly, but I'm happy =) I'm officially at the lowest I've been in a long time now. 21 lbs Left until I'm at my first goal. So who knows, maybe in 21 weeks I'll be there =P


----------



## maz

I need to get back into my healthy eating, calorie counting lifestyle. I fell off the wagon so to speak when I went to Portugal with work, and then we went away for Valentine's weekend, and then I was on a three-day training workshop with work - so the normal routine has been well and truly scuppered. As of tomorrow, I'm back to recording everything I eat and drink, and weighing in on Friday mornings again. I dread to think what has happened to my weight over the last couple of weeks...


----------



## Mazmos

Where have you all gone :cry: I feel lonely on here now. Have you all given up so early into the New Year :rofl:
Oh well, I will post anyway - I have lost 0.5lb but yet again, AF here in full force :hissy::hissy:
How are you all getting on - are you here Erised at least!!

Maz


----------



## miel

i am here :)...

i lost so far 8 pounds...still going to the gym (3 time a week and a yoga class on saturday )

Mazmos when af is here i always feel bloated and gain weight ...just wait a little and in couples of day i am sure you will see a diference .:)


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Miel - I normally put on weight around AF time, so to lose anything was good :happydance: Well done on keeping up the gym Hun xx


----------



## Helen_26

Sorry I haven't been around. I've not been progressing very well at all. So I've decided to go back to slimming world on Monday. I lost 2 1/2 stone on slimming world last time and I really need to loose another 3 stone. So as of monday It's back to the grind stone. 

Well done everyone else on you're losses.


----------



## littlestar

Sorry not posted on here for a while, i'm having a tough time sticking with it at the moment. Got back to the gym this week though (having been suffering with my back for the past few months) and i've managed to get my 2lb total loss back having gained and maintained over the past few weeks.

I'm hoping my appointment with the FS on Wednesday will enthuse me with positive attitude!


----------



## Erised

No weight loss for me this week =/ Well, there was some but as it's less than a pound I'm not gonna count it. Slightly gutted but I know it's completely my own fault as my diet has been truly awful this week. 

So I'm hoping for at least 2 lbs weight loss next week to make up for it =)


----------



## Tory123

Hi

Can I join need to lose 2 stone but would be happy with 1 stone as this was the weight I was when I got married. I have got three weddings and a baby(well hopefully, one can wish) to go to this year. I weigh 11.8 and want to be 11.5 by friday. xx


----------



## miel

i lost a other 2 pounds i am so happy !!!!


----------



## MissAma

Hey everyone, long time no talk. Well done everyone still hanging on. It's not easy, it is soon week 9 into my Cambridge and while it's worth it as you can see in my ticker it's not a walk in the park.

Since we had an early mc last month my body and my wedding have comfortably installed themselves as priority no.1 and have to be done with when we get our second -and last- IVF go as we can't go through the heartache of losing another bean again so we decided we'll really stay off natural TTC.

*waves at AutumnSky* how are you sweets?

Maz - do you plan to keep on eating healthy or even dieting a bit through stimulation? - I plan to not change the maintenance AT ALL through my hormones or I'll get double human size again!

Rach - how are you going gal? miel - fantastic but do you really NEED to lose anything? :)

My mister has reached ideal weight with cambridge so is now moving a step up but I have many more weeks to go. If I'm lucky I'll be all done in time for my wedding in August and keep it off thereafter!


----------



## AutumnSky

You're doing so well MissAma - I'm very proud of you!

I'm doing ok. Haven't lost any weight since coming off Cambridge, but haven't gained either, which I was surprised at. We've just had a week off work, and eaten loads of crap, but we're trying to be healthy again now. I'd like to lose another stone by the time we go on holiday in May.

I'm tempted to do CD again, but I'm worried about feeling sick all the time again. I've just upped my metformin dosage, so maybe once that has settled down, I might re-start for a month or so to prepare for my hols. Who knows. Hopefully we'll have our BFP then, and I won't need to worry about it!!

:hugs: I'm really sorry about your loss. I've been thinking about you and wondering how you were.

xxxx


----------



## dan-o

Ooh, is it too late to join? I have a valid excuse for being late... & I promise I'll be chirpy :D

EDIT- sorry just saw this is in LTTTC :dohh:


----------



## pixielou

Can I jump on board?

I have been really good for the last couple of weeks. have cut out sugar in hot drinks, no caffine, no tea(only redbush) and no sweets chocolate etc. Just don't buy it so cant eat it.


----------



## Mazmos

Hi Girls - Good to see more people on here (both old and new) :thumpup:

MisAma - so sorry to hear of your loss Hun :hug: Just take it easy, and concentrate on you for a while xx

Well, I am afraid to say I put half a pound on this week :blush: but, that said, I have had a bad weekend away, with lots of :wine: and :beer: 
Oh well, It will go next week.

Hope everyone else OK xx

Maz


----------



## Helen_26

Well I went back to slimming world on Monday and I'm full swing in to the diet. I've decided not to cancel my gym membership either, but to work even harder to get those pounds (edit: STONES) off.
I've also re-started my ticker to reflect my starting from scratch. Good luck again everyone.


----------



## Erised

Well done to those that lost the weight! 
Maz, good luck losing the extra weight this week. Weekends really are the worst when trying to diet, aren't they? Hope you'll feel better about the coming week =)

2 Weeks loss for me this week. Wii Fit only said 1 lbs, but as it was just over 1 lbs and last week was just under, the chart with my actual weight has lost 2 lbs. So that's what I'm sticking with! 

That said, I've been absolutely awful and I don't know how the weight managed to come off still. All the easter eggs in the shops aren't helping me, and neither does having friends over on Friday evenings. So I'm gonna try and cut all that again, and go back to being healthy as that's what this was supposed to be about! 

Fingers crossed for an even better week next week =)


----------



## littlestar

I lost 1.5 lbs this week so a total loss of 3.5lbs and a :bfp:

so although i will still be around i'm not actively trying to loose weight.


----------



## rachelle1975

Lovely ladies - sorry i have been awol, wasn't good but i'm better now :happydance:
if anyone wants to still do this let me know and i'll re-do the front page!


----------



## Erised

I'm definitely still sticking with it =)
Goal #1: lose 27lbs, lost 8lbs so far.


----------



## MissAma

Anyone still at it? Anyone not stimming that is!

Hope we're all doing well. It's my add-a-meal-break week next week (the 12th and proud to say there has been not ANY cheating) and then on to more Cambridge and Atkins till I'm done :)

For anyone that fell off the wagon, it's hard but get back on, it's so totally worth it!


----------



## Erised

I'm still on it. Unfortunately due to AF (finally) showing her face last week I didn't lose my usual pound. So I'm a pound behind a the moment, with a 9 lbs loss instead of a 10 lbs. Hopefully there will be a loss again this weekend though, even though I'm fully expecting the witch to still be here.


----------



## Helen_26

Hey, how's everyone doing. Still hard at it?
2lbs off for me this week which is great. We have our first appointment with IVF Wales on Thursday so at least I can say now that I'm moving in the right direction.


----------



## littlestar

I've lost 6 lbs in the last month (since :bfp:)
can you update me please

Total weightloss so far = 6lbs


----------



## Erised

2 lbs off on Sunday, putting my loss up to 11 lbs at the moment =)

Littlestar, that's a fantastic weight loss! Bubs must be growing well
Helen, well done hon =D Good luck on Thursday


----------

